# Thomas Display Shelf



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

One of our sons was a HUGE Thomas and train fan when he was younger. He's now 10 and has has phased out of them, but still had a soft spot for trains. While he didn't want his train table on display in the basement any more, he still wanted to keep trains a part of his childhood.

We have a ton of them, wood and metal, and they will hopefully get passed on to is kid(s) when the time comes. For now, we decided to make a Thomas blue shelf, to house them. The shelves are dado fitted to the sides and have dado channels for the trains to run in and sit.

I used my limited woodworking and his help, to finish this off today. It is now painted, distressed and full of trains. Once this one got full and we still had a bunch of favorites still in a basket, I was told I would be making a second one!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

That looks amazing, Bruce!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

one day he'll be glad of that moment... in a coke commercial kinda way...


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

There ya go! Nice


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Ha! Our kids were into Thomas when they were little too!! Our younger one is autistic and still will hide in his room and watch old episodes and buy old VHS videos when he can find them....but you didn't hear that from me. He's too old for that sh*%!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

devils son in law said:


> Ha! Our kids were into Thomas when they were little too!! Our younger one is autistic and still will hide in his room and watch old episodes and buy old VHS videos when he can find them....but you didn't hear that from me. He's too old for that sh*%!


I have to admit, I miss watching the British Thomas episodes. The original ones without CGI and animation.

To this day, he still uses many of the British references he picked up from watching. I'm pretty sure the trains will be in a different order if I took a pic in a week or month.

He was quite sad when he decided to take down his table, we didn't pressure him, but he probably didn't want his friends to see it when the other kids had outgrown. Even though his older brothers friends would play on fhe table when they came over, because Thomas is freaking cool at any age!

Kids are growing up faster these days than we did. I'm happy he wanted to display up, keeps him young. What's funny is, both kids were not in any way named after trains, but both have trains in the Thomas series.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice display. There might be a boost to a college fund there someday also.

George Carlin and Ringo were My favorite Mr Conductors.


----------

